# 86580 & pr49



## kerdman610 (May 17, 2018)

Hey all!

I need a little bit of assistance here because I cannot find anything on Medicare's website regarding this but we have had two patients recently with Medicare that presented for their PPD/TB Test (86580) and Medicare denied it stating PR49 (This is a non-covered service because it is a routine/preventive exam or a diagnostic/screening procedure done in
conjunction with a routine/preventive exam). I understand that it may not be covered as a screening unless the patient is sick but what about if she's being place in a skilled nursing facility and they require her to have it?

Any help you can offer would be great!


----------

